# Pictures of Ebony and Tigger



## ebonytigger (Jan 27, 2017)

(older photos than the ones I posted in introduction thread, need to get decent batteries for the camera - it eats batteries for dinner)

Tigger lying in wait ready to ambush anyone passing by:



Ebony thinking if she's quiet enough with beating up a toy catnip mouse I won't be able to get a picture:



Ebony snuggling up in a warm comfy spot (she knows I won't move her if she's comfy)



Tigger on Quality Control in the food cupboard (I removed the open food bags before letting her explore, both girls are on different foods)



(hope the image sizes are okay, sorry if they're not)


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice cats; it looks like they're into everything.


----------



## ebonytigger (Jan 27, 2017)

They are quite rightly spoiled 

I would do anything for them


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness what little sweeties! They have the cutest little faces.  I think you said in your intro that Ebony bears some psychological scars and is skittish? From the pics, it looks like Tigger might be your get-into-everything little troublemaker? The kind that make you mutter to them "it's a good thing you're cute..."


----------



## ebonytigger (Jan 27, 2017)

Yep Tigger's the troublemaker of the pair, Ebony's got emotional scars from her past (even now if she doesn't know someone she tends to avoid them rather than let them see her or touch her) <3

Tigger's also *very* cuddly, she'll paddle on someone's leg to get their attention then stick her front paws up begging to be picked up for a big hug :heart

Out of the smilies on this forum, this one is Tigger's: rcat

Ebony's would most likely be this one (when she's certain nobody she does not know is anywhere nearby) : :cat


----------



## ebonytigger (Jan 27, 2017)

Only exception to the Ebony not letting people see her or touch her is when I get home from work if I have anybody with me Ebony will come see who the person is but may flinch a little if they reach towards her.

Sorry I couldn't edit above post.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

lol! Using the smilies really does describe their personalities! My Celia is like Ebony in her skittishness. She was 1.5 years old when I adopted her, and I don't know her history, but I've had her for 15 years and even now, if I walk too quickly towards her, she runs, and if I try to pet her with my palm down, she flinches and has to smell my hand. Every. time. After 15 years. :roll: 

Are your kitties small? They look quite petite in the pics. Celia's barely 6 lbs.


----------



## ebonytigger (Jan 27, 2017)

Tigger's small, Ebony's a bit bigger (and is on a special diet - Ebony likes pretty much all food but not all food likes precious girls called Ebony)

I managed to find a couple of older play photos of Ebony though:

(playing)



And denying all knowledge and pretending it was Tigger playing and not Ebony:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She is really just adorable!  That's a great pic you got of her pawing at the toy. There's something so cute about kitties in that position, looking down intently at their prey with one paw out prodding it.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Is it possible I never commented on your kitto pics!?

Eb, your cats look SO fun to be around! They've got what we on CF call cattitude!


----------



## Marina Lynn (Mar 16, 2017)

What a sweet cute cat!


----------



## Amy01 (Mar 3, 2017)

They are absolutely beautiful!! rightly spoiled


----------

